# Sticky  SnowBoardingforum.com Premium Memberships



## administrator

For anyone wondering how to sign up for a premium membership on the site the easy way is to follow this link.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/payments.php

If you don't want to use paypal and would rather mail a check please pm the site Administrator and I will give you all the info on how.


----------

